

EBay acquires Magento - pluc
http://gigaom.com/2011/06/06/ebay-acquires-magento-builds-a-commerce-os

======
mildweed
Interesting set of acquisitions by eBay. Bodes well for the company's future--
it sounds like somebody behind the scenes there has a couple of big ideas.

------
antidaily
Magento seems too complicated (XML files, install) for eBay merchants.

~~~
pluc
It _seems_ too complicated. But for any experienced PHP coders, it's only
based on Zend Framework.

